# Truly Dairy-free Sorbets



## cheflw (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to make dairy-free sorbet. I mean truly dairy-free. I use a base recipe with atomized glucose, sugar, water and cremodan 64 stabilizer. The problem is: Cremodan 64 contains Whey Protein that unfortunately comes from dairy. We are a very small restaurant and lack the funds for equipment like paco-jets and such. I can't make straight sorbet (water, sugar, juice) as it will turn a rock in the freezer.

Any ideas? Know of any dairy-free stabilizers? Techniques, etc?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Granites?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Glucose/corn syrup. Alcohol. Pectin. I've also had an instructor incorporate whipped egg whites in to the sorbet while it was turning.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorbets always were, and always will be dairy free.  A "sherbet", o.t.o.h. is anything frozen and sweet.

Eggwhites give volume, but when you do this, you have to thaw and refreeze the sorbet every day.

The more sugar you add in, the softer the sorbet will be.

The more fiber you have in there (fruit pulp)  the better and thicker consistancy you will have.

Thus, a raspberry or cherry sorbet will have a better "mouthfeel" and stay in the freezer a lot better than a lemon or orange sorbet.

I've know quite a few northern Italians who would put in mush-cooked rice (NOT uncle Ben's) to bulk up the fiber.  Rice is pretty neutral tasting, and if you're clever you can cook it in a variety of liquids to give it the flavour you want.

Invert sugar,or  "trimoline" can be added to prevent ice crystals, and a low d.e. glucose like a 43 d.e. will provide some "bulk" and mouthfel as well. .


----------

